# Kioti Radiator



## tim Barricklow (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone heard of or had issues with radiators on these clogging or not cooling? I have removed my thermostat, flushed radiator, changed head gasket and STILL will overheat in an hours use.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Tim,

If you have a radiator repair shop within reasonable distance, you might consider having the shop service your radiator, clean it out internally and externally. I would also consider having an additional row of cores installed. Radiator shops do these type things every day. 

Other things to check... Is your fan shroud intact/undamaged? Is your fan belt in good condition and tight/ not slipping? Does your fan have a centrifugal slip clutch arrangement whereby it may be slipping? Radiator cap correct for pressure? Is your temperature sending unit and gauge giving you correct indication of temperature?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

When you say flushed the radiator, I assume you mean washer out the radiator fins also ?
All the stuff you say you did, you never mentioned checking the water pump.
Sometimes removing a thermostat can do more harm than good on temps (replace it with a new one if you haven't already)


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> When you say flushed the radiator, I assume you mean washer out the radiator fins also ?
> All the stuff you say you did, you never mentioned checking the water pump.
> Sometimes removing a thermostat can do more harm than good on temps (replace it with a new one if you haven't already)



Yeppers......Most cooling systems need something in the system to slow the flow of coolant and allow the radiator to exchange the heat........


----------

